# Mouse control



## balanga (Oct 28, 2019)

Not sure if this is the correct forum, but presumably some will move the post if it isn't...

When I use the mouse (Trackpoint) on my ThinkPad X1 Carbon it is oversensitive and seems to move randomly make use of the mouse difficult. If I use the same FreeBSD installation on another system it works fine. Does anyone know of any way to desensitise it?


----------



## chrbr (Nov 3, 2019)

This should be possible with xset(1). Please see the mouse section.


----------

